# What has happened to rootzwiki!



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

What has happened to rootzwiki!

I used to love this site. Now all the SPAM Allowed in the threads.

I mean really can't afford a good SPAM blocker ?! Geez


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> What has happened to rootzwiki!
> 
> I used to love this site. Now all the SPAM Allowed in the threads.
> 
> I mean really can't afford a good SPAM blocker ?! Geez


Your first sentence is truly the $64,000 question.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

From what I've seen some kind of countermeasure was deployed that briefly brought the spam to a standstill a couple weeks ago, but obviously the hackers have found a way around that too. B16 is aware of the situation and it's being worked on. That's all I know. I'm sick of seeing threads for Garcinia Cambogia! I also don't know why we're such a popular target for this crap.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

It's an absolute pain right now figuring it out. We change some authentication requirements and they still find their way around.


----------

